# Emigration Show Glasgow 13/14th March



## jamstan (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi

I was due to go to this show this weekend,bit something has come up.

Anyway I've got a return train ticket for sale, Crewe-Glasgow-Crewe, out on the 6am service, arrive 9am, back on the 4pm train arrive Crewe 9.45pm. The ticket was a cheap one, so the times cannot be changed. I've also got an entry ticket for the show, so I'd like (ideally) £20 for both tickets. Call me on 07896692140
Regards

James


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxBob Loblah (Mar 9, 2010)

*ARE YOU ALLOWED TO SELL THINGS HEREIN ...with Bob Loblah*



jamstan said:


> HiI was due to go to this show this weekend,bit something has come up.Anyway I've got a return train ticket for sale, Crewe-Glasgow-Crewe, out on the 6am service, arrive 9am, back on the 4pm train arrive Crewe 9.45pm. The ticket was a cheap one, so the times cannot be changed.* I've also got an entry ticket for the show, so I'd like (ideally) £20 for both tickets. Call me on 07896692140RegardsJames


09Mar10Methinks that the rules and regulations of this forum does NOT allow you to sell anything on the forum.*** 'With which Bob Loblah agrees.


----------



## jamstan (Mar 8, 2010)

*Emigration Show Glasgow March 13/14th*

Sorry

Regards


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

don't listen to bob oddjob, he knows nothing and only says what he understands and noone else wants to hear..... so why don't you sell the tickets if you can and don't let bob oddjob tell you otherwise....... bob goblah, bob boblow, bob loblaws, bob oddjob...... who cares bob.


----------



## VickyScotland (Jan 28, 2010)

You didn't miss much - was rubbish !!


----------



## jamstan (Mar 8, 2010)

VickyScotland said:


> You didn't miss much - was rubbish !!


Why was it rubbish? I went to one about 10 yrs ago at Sandown Park & it was good. There's a thing called Pro Canada this weekend in Manchester, that I might go to.


----------



## VickyScotland (Jan 28, 2010)

Hardly no Canadian stands, the talks (other than one) was total rubbish and a waste of time ...

It was fine if you were going to discuss money transfer/exchange, pension swap and international removals - anything else and, quite frankly, you were out of luck !!

Talking to peeps in the cafe' they all felt the same - some said that previous years shows had been much better.


----------

